# 5100E John Deere opinions please



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

I was thinkng of a 4720 compact to run my baler but most of you thought that wasnt such a good idea, At some point I will probably get something like that to pull the hay rake but, am now thinking of possibly getting a 5100E. I have a 1411 disk bine 85hp requirement according to spec, a 362 baler, 12 wheel rake and a 1037 bale wagon, my concern is with the bale wagon, I know the tractor has enough hp to do the job but is it enough tractor to do the job? I am kind of concerned that the bale wagon will push it around, most of my land is flat but afraid of the braking power, and I am looking at 4x4 to help that issue. Any comments would be appreciated. Also considering a 6115d or a 6105d what is your guys/gals thoughts....THanks In advance


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The D series might be a better choice than the E series....as the E's have been problematic according to a local JD mechanic here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A 4720 is 58HP and only about 4000 lbs frame weight. I have a 4710 (48HP) that comes close to getting me in trouble all too often. The 4720 would be good for raking (a little bouncy, but agile) and that's about all.

I don't have the specs on a 5100E. Figure a 1037 fully loaded with 105 50lb bales will be about 9000 lbs. That's a fair amount of weight to have behind you.

HP is one thing; frame weight is another.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

HP is one thing; frame weight is another.

Hope this helps.

Ralph

That is what I am afraid of not enough weight, is the draw bar heavy enough, the brochure with cab claims 7900 lbs, I guess that would probably do the job, how do you know if the draw bar will carry that much load, assuming the wagon will carry most of it.

Vol, isnt the D series basically the same as the E but, the trans mission is different, and the D is lighter yet? What kind of problems are they havinG?


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

The D series would be a better choice.


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Colby said:


> The D series would be a better choice.


Whats the Thoughts on the trans, looks like you can onloy get 9f, 9r, should I really care as this tractor would be about max on the budget?


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 5093E which is the little brother to the 5100E, it has been a good tractor and would serve you well but if I was doing it again or when I trade the tractor I will be moving to at least the 6105D. The 9 speed tranny won't be a problem and the D series is right at 1,000 LB heavier in frame weight. My wife's son In law has a 6100D and I can assure you it is a lot more tractor for the money.


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Any Idea on the mph of the D series in 4x4 the 5100e was doing 24mph when I test drove it, as It will be hauling a stacker wagon at times 12 miles from field to farm i dont want to get into a 18mph machine


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I am not sure but I believe the SIL said something about 20 or 21 highway. I don't by tractors according to highway speed. I can tell you that the e Series tractor are very light in the AZZ end. They need to have wheel weights or ballast added to the tires to perform very well. My next tractor won't be an E Series.

12 miles is a long ways to road a tractor down the highway. Never have pulled a stacker wagon but couldn't you transfer the wagon to a truck for the road trip?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 6100D. Top speed is 17.6 MPH.

I have been very pleased with the D series. It does not have the bells and whistles the M or R does. But neither do I.


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Might be able to load it on a trailer and ship in about the same time but, you would loose time stacking in the barn last year, I used my brothers challenger 575b with the cvt trans tops out at 34mph, made good time but, would like to put my rental money into my own equipment. Alot of my far away hay I can sell local to the field dumped off in the persons yard but, not all of it plus, I dont want to spend all day driving to the field. The 5100E I drove did 24 according to the speedometer but, did not have any

equipment behind it


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I have a 6100D. Top speed is 17.6 MPH.
> 
> I have been very pleased with the D series. It does not have the bells and whistles the M or R does. But neither do I.


Awww....come on Tim....your thought bells and whistles seem to work excellent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

As has been mentioned before " tractordata.com" very handy


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

EastSide-I have the 6100D 2wd (100/80hp) with loaded 18-38 rears. Serves me very well with 9 x 22' kicker wagon loaded with 175 50# bales, up or down hills. I get by with the trans but sure wish I had the 16 spd in the M. Definitely get the reverser trans. I have the 16spd power reverser in the 5075 and love that trans. I stayed away from the E series since they called it economy and I thought it felt lightweight when I drove them. I had a 5300 and those light wt things have clutches that are too light wt. Don't hold up. Tried to bale and drop one time with my 5300-that lasted about 8 bales and I knew it was too much for the PTO clutch.

I think you will find that the 100hp D series is solid built and a lot of tractor for the money. the M is way more solid than the E that I drove in the same hp range but the 5105 M is a lot more money than the 5105D and the only thing that the M has that I want is the trans. So you have to decide if it is worth the difference to you.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

"D" made in Mexico and "M" made in Germany/USA


----------



## bglz42 (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought a 5083E last year, and am very happy with it. The only issues I have had were self-inflicted, LOL!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2014)

If you want more speed get the 5 range modle which i belive comes in the D series. 26 mph. Thats what our 7830 runs


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Wife and son didn't like the 5000E series mainly because of the number of speeds. They settled on a 5065M cab, 2WD, 16F/16R and power reverser.

Here's a chart of the speeds on a 6115D:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/005/7/9/5798-john-deere-6115d-transmission.html


----------

